# Japanese cook book



## Panamapeet (Apr 17, 2017)

I would like to gain some knowledge on Japanese cooking. Aside from websites, does anyone have recommendations on a good (=authentic) Japanese cook book (in English)?


----------



## foody518 (Apr 17, 2017)

What type of cuisine?
There's pickling/fermenting/the side dishes, nabe stuff, etc. etc.


----------



## Panamapeet (Apr 17, 2017)

Preferably ordinary home cooked dishes, but sides should also be interesting


----------



## ChefCosta (Apr 17, 2017)

OISHINBO are graphic novels, not exactly cookbooks but are excellent in teaching about Japanese food and culture.


----------



## Polycentric (Apr 17, 2017)

Japanese Cooking: A Simple Art by Shizuo Tsuji is my go to Japanese cookbook. It talks about Japanese style, technique, theory, and recipes. It's designed to teach you how to cook Japanese food yourself more than just follow recipes.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Apr 17, 2017)

Maybe to learn a cuisine style, getting a cookbook that is more semi-authentic (as in, with an index that reads like the menu of a quality japanese restaurant outside japan) could be more helpful (unless you have had the home-cooked, traditional food) because there is some frame of reference regarding how things are supposed to come out.

And I found (not esp with japanese) that recipes from enthusiasts and chefs can be 50% more work but 200% more worth the work compared to what claims to be simple homestyle...


----------



## Panamapeet (Apr 17, 2017)

Polycentric said:


> Japanese Cooking: A Simple Art by Shizuo Tsuji is my go to Japanese cookbook. It talks about Japanese style, technique, theory, and recipes. It's designed to teach you how to cook Japanese food yourself more than just follow recipes.



That book definetly made the list 



LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Maybe to learn a cuisine style, getting a cookbook that is more semi-authentic (as in, with an index that reads like the menu of a quality japanese restaurant outside japan) could be more helpful (unless you have had the home-cooked, traditional food) because there is some frame of reference regarding how things are supposed to come out.
> 
> And I found (not esp with japanese) that recipes from enthusiasts and chefs can be 50% more work but 200% more worth the work compared to what claims to be simple homestyle...



That seems like a valid point, any specific recommendations?


----------



## pleue (Apr 17, 2017)

2nd Japanese cooking a simple art. The older version can be had for nothing on amazon. Far and away the best Japanese cooking reference book I've seen. Doesn't have the glossy photo motif of current cookbooks but it's heavy on technique and understanding the building blocks of the cuisine and pantry. Get it, then supplement as you desire.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Apr 17, 2017)

@Spipet not for japanese cuisine, unfortunately. 

Ah, on the topic of photographs: Cookbooks with good photos are an immense help, but only if the photo *is of the actual food cooked to the actual recipe*, and retouched with restraint. Presentation advice, textural reference (this might be more applicable to thai/chinese/indian cuisine, but the way a sauce reflects light, flows, and coats tells you volumes...), recipe finding ...


----------



## Casaluz (Apr 17, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Maybe to learn a cuisine style, getting a cookbook that is more semi-authentic (as in, with an index that reads like the menu of a quality japanese restaurant outside japan) could be more helpful (unless you have had the home-cooked, traditional food) because there is some frame of reference regarding how things are supposed to come out.
> 
> And I found (not esp with japanese) that recipes from enthusiasts and chefs can be 50% more work but 200% more worth the work compared to what claims to be simple homestyle...



I second without hesitations this recommendation. This book was written precisely to address questions like yours. After that I would suggest "Japanese Farm Food" by Nancy Singleton Hachisu. beautiful, well written and crafted book for both recipes and cultural notes


----------



## foody518 (Apr 25, 2017)

I have Kansha and a hot pot/donabe book. At some point I'll actually get to them...


----------



## Marek07 (Apr 26, 2017)

Possibly not everybody's cup of tea but I've had great joy from "Good Food from a Japanese Temple" by Soei Yoneda. Out of print but worth tracking down a copy. As the subtitle says - simple, elegant vegetable&#8203; cookery.


----------



## Sporks (May 16, 2017)

Morimoto's new cookbook "Japanese Home Cooking" is a nice combination of recipes along with technique and ingredient discussions, IMO. I also agree that "Japanese Farm Food" is a good book.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (May 16, 2017)

These all sound like ... books with recipes for food that will be too quiet for our loud world?


----------



## Nemo (May 16, 2017)

Is that a good or a bad thing?


----------



## Panamapeet (May 16, 2017)

I have bought 'Japanese cooking: a simple art' and have to say it is an excellent book with not only plenty of recipes but also lots of guidance on Japanese cuisine in general


----------



## inzite (May 16, 2017)

Sporks said:


> Morimoto's new cookbook "Japanese Home Cooking" is a nice combination of recipes along with technique and ingredient discussions, IMO. I also agree that "Japanese Farm Food" is a good book.



i love this one, easy to do and tasty and homey.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (May 16, 2017)

@Nemo yes.


----------



## Nemo (May 16, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> @Nemo yes.



Good answer.


----------



## DitmasPork (May 17, 2017)

There are vast regional differences with Japanese cuisinehard to find a single book that encompasses it allthat said, an excellent primer is Japanese Cooking: A Simple Art by Shizuo Tsuji. I also really like Japanese Soul Cooking by Tadashi Ono, which covers homestyle, comfort foods.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (May 17, 2017)

That would leave the question if there is some great book on sushi bar, restaurant and street style food?


----------



## cschoedler (May 18, 2017)

If you could only get one book I would say no question Japanese Cooking: a simple art (like everyone else). 

I also like Tadashi Onos Japanese soul food. 

For home cooking I like Everyday Harumi and 10 minute bento.

Japanese cooking: a simple art is great though because it does more than just teach recipes, it teaches a lot of basics of Japanese cuisine that you can apply to anything.


----------

